# ECM unit



## frederick (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi

What is the phrase "ECM" mean in reference to a RV.
What does it do?
Where could it be located on my 2000 Flair?

Thank You

Fred Rubio from Pasco, WA..


----------



## akjimny (Aug 9, 2010)

Re: ECM unit

Stab in the dark here, Fred - it could mean Electronic Control module or Engine Control Module.  We need more clues.  What is it used in context with??


----------



## frederick (Aug 9, 2010)

RE: ECM unit

Hi Jim

This link was on another forum referring to a
auto park brake problem  on a class A.
Thanks

Fred Rubio from Pasco, Wa.


----------

